
Seeing Theory: A visual introduction to probability and statistics - mxschumacher
http://students.brown.edu/seeing-theory/
======
stared
In that spirit (simple explanations of statistics in D3.js) there is also
Visually Explained: [http://setosa.io/ev/](http://setosa.io/ev/)

\- Ordinary Least Squares Regression

\- Principal Component Analysis

\- Image Kernels

\- Eigenvectors and Eigenvalues

\- Markov Chains

\- etc

And if you want to learn a bit of D3.js, I collected some materials here:
[http://p.migdal.pl/2016/02/09/d3js-icm-
kfnrd.html](http://p.migdal.pl/2016/02/09/d3js-icm-kfnrd.html)

------
mxschumacher
Related: "A visual intro to machine learning": [http://www.r2d3.us/visual-
intro-to-machine-learning-part-1/](http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-
learning-part-1/)

------
bladecatcher
Link to recent discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13735714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13735714)

------
sp4ke
As someone learning ML thank you so much ! I hit wall trying to deeply
understand the concepts of statistical inference and their relation to Neural
Networks and other ML tools.

As I kept reading papers and heavy math material I was hoping an "explorable
explanation" existed for this, and I even considered doing it myself. It seems
I don't have to anymore. Your series is exactly what was missing.

Not sure if OP is the author but if I may ask, how long did it take you to
create all this content ?

Thanks again for this beautiful resource.

~~~
mxschumacher
OP is not the author

------
jeffjose
I made this [1] not so long back to visualize a bunch of statistical
distributions. [1]:
[https://jeffreyjose.com/stats/dist/](https://jeffreyjose.com/stats/dist/)

------
leni536
The "theoretical" curve on the CLT page at low sample count (like 2) doesn't
seem right. I know that CLT is pretty strong, it doesn't converge this fast
though. I love the visualizations though, really nice site.

[http://students.brown.edu/seeing-
theory/distributions/index....](http://students.brown.edu/seeing-
theory/distributions/index.html#third)

[http://imgur.com/a/MN6zv](http://imgur.com/a/MN6zv)

------
Tloewald
Be mobile friendly rather than saying you aren't.

